# Oil for cold, windy season?



## Soldier (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright folks the winter is comming. I heard the following suggestion and am wondering what you think. Keeping the skin smooth as opposed to rough. No famanine jokes please. Basically applying oil to the skin, especially around joints. Elbows, knees, hand, feet. The oil should get absorb through the skin and keep everything lubricated.
Any thoughts.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 13, 2005)

What sort of oil?  I agree that moisturizing is a sensible thing to do, especially in colder weather.

I generally moisturize my skin before bed and when I wake up. Moisturizing prior to exposure makes good sense too. Doing it after you come back inside may not be effective right away because the epithelial cells are contracting due to the cold, permitting less of the lubricant to penetrate.

I don't think it has anything to do with being "feminine". I'm not "metro-sexual". It just makes sense to take care of yourself.


----------



## mantis (Oct 13, 2005)

Soldier said:
			
		

> Alright folks the winter is comming. I heard the following suggestion and am wondering what you think. Keeping the skin smooth as opposed to rough. No famanine jokes please. Basically applying oil to the skin, especially around joints. Elbows, knees, hand, feet. The oil should get absorb through the skin and keep everything lubricated.
> Any thoughts.


 There are a lot of organic elements on this planet that does this job. believe it or not if you put lemon juice on those areas you mentioned they will get a lot softer. 
 olive oil does that job as well as other jobs like hair loss for exmple. it is like using a "natural" Vaseline.
 maybe you're not looking for this but it's worth mentioning. olive oil is a good cure for high blood pressure, diabetes, and asthma.
 I believe Dr. [size=-1]*William* *Castelli *has a lot to say about olive oil and its benefits. i remember him saying something a long the lines that olive oil has the longest clean history of all medicine.[/size]


----------



## TX_BB (Oct 13, 2005)

You also should look at your dietary oils, especially the EFA's. Many people who have otherwise healthy diets are deficient in the EFA's, normal manifistation dry skin. Check your diet and see if you use a little evening primerose, olive oil, fish oil or even cod liver oil.

During the winter it a good general idea to moisturize after showering. Remember to protect the lips.


----------

